# Hauptschwingenlager wechseln Nerve ES AM ESX



## Lelles0815 (30. April 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mal nen neuen Thread aufgemacht, da unter dem anderen Titel das Thema kaum zu finden ist.

Anbei nun, wie bereits hier versprochen, meine Anleitung zum wechseln der Hauptschwingenlager.

*!! ACHTUNG, die Anleitung gebe ich mal nur bis Bj. 2008 frei, da ich nicht weiss, wie der Aufbau bei den 2009er Rahmen aussieht. !!*

Anleitung_Haupt-Schwingenlager_Nerve_ES_AM_ESX.pdf

Musste das ganze als PDF machen, da mir ein Eintrag in den Thread zu aufwändig war.

Für Anregungen, Änderungen und Verbesserungen bin ich jederzeit dankbar.

Gruß

Lelles0815


----------



## simdiem (1. Mai 2009)

Vielen herzlichen Dank für diese perfekte Anleitung!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eklk (3. Mai 2009)

Die PDF Datei ist SUPER!
Danke.
Hast du auch ein Werkzeug um die Buchsen im Dämpfer aus zu bekommen ? D12-D14


----------



## moe0815 (7. Mai 2009)

Sehr schöne Anleitung 

mein AM 2008 war das 2. Rad das nach dieser Anleitung einen 
erfolgreichen Lagerwechsel hinter sich gebracht hat.

danke nochmals an den Autor, er hat sie nämlich an meinem Rad gewechselt. 

ich kann es nur jedem empfehlen, die Schwinge läuft um Klassen geschmeidiger.
Ich muss jetzt 0,5 Bar mehr im RP32 fahren!

Gruß Moe


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Mai 2009)

Ich kann nur jedem raten, das selbst zu machen - ich hatte meins auf Garantie wegen dem defekten Lager eingeschickt und nach 4 Wochen Wartezeit die Auskunft bekommen, dass diese Reparatur normaler Verschleiss ist - *keine Garantie!*

Mir wurden:
-Hauptschwingenlager â 19,90 Euro
-Austausch Schwingenlager â 26,63 Euro
- zzgl. Versandkosten
in Rechnung gestellt.


----------



## Lelles0815 (16. Mai 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich kann nur jedem raten, das selbst zu machen - ich hatte meins auf Garantie wegen dem defekten Lager eingeschickt und nach 4 Wochen Wartezeit die Auskunft bekommen, dass diese Reparatur normaler Verschleiss ist - *keine Garantie!*
> 
> Mir wurden:
> -Hauptschwingenlager  19,90 Euro
> ...



Hui, das ist aber ärgerlich, wobei man gegen den Lagerpreis und den Arbeitslohn nichts sagen kann.....das ist schon OK, aber 4 Wochen Wartezeit !!!....also das geht mal garnicht.

Meine Kosten beliefen sich auf : 

21,- für die Lager (INA) 
1,30 für 2 Flaschen Veltins 0,5 


Nochwas anderes, hat irgendjemand schon Erfahrung, ob man die Anleitung auch für die 2009er Modelle so nehmen kann oder ist da der Aufbau Grundverschieden ? Nur mal Interesse halber.

Gruß

Lelles


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (18. Mai 2009)

Wow! Super Anleitung. Ich hab gar nicht gewußt, dass man die Hollowtechkurbel, nachdem man die linke Kurbel abgebaut hat, einfach so rausziehen kann. Ich hab die Lager mit montierter Kurbel herausgefrimmelt, was nicht so schön war. Jetzt weis ich ja bescheid, danke!

Zu den Kunststoffscheiben, welche beim Aufpressen der neuen Lager helfen, habe ich allerdings eine Anmerkung: Die Bohrung sollte wirklich nur gering größer sein als der Innenring des Lagers. Ist die Bohrung zu groß, dann wird die Kraft über den Außenring auf die Wälzkörper und dann erst auf den Innenring abgeleitet. Die Wälzkörper dürfen auf keinen Fall eine Kraft beim Aufziehen übertragen, da sonst dass Lager beschädigt wird!

90% aller Lagerschäden sind auf eine Fehlerhafte Montage zurückzuführen.

Trotzdem, super Anleitung!

Gruß

Ding


----------



## Chicane (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

meine Lager der Hauptschwinge sind, so vermute ich, auch im Eimer. Zumindest hat die linke Seite Spiel.

Jedenfalls würde ich das Dank deiner Anleitung wohl hinbekommen, aber welche Lager hast du jetzt verwendet? Für die Hauptschwinge 61902-2RS1  von SKS 

Und die Lager von der Wippe, sollte man die auch direkt durch die 608-2RSH austauschen? Noch irgendwas wenn man schon dabei ist?

Gruß


----------



## Lelles0815 (1. Juni 2009)

Chicane schrieb:


> Jedenfalls würde ich das Dank deiner Anleitung wohl hinbekommen, aber welche Lager hast du jetzt verwendet? Für die Hauptschwinge 61902-2RS1  von SKS



Ja, die 61902-2RS1 hab ich verwendet, alternativ kannst du natürlich auch Vergleichstypen verwenden wie z.B. 61902-2RS oder 6902RS.
Ich persönlich ziehe Lager von SKF oder FAG/INA vor.....die kosten zwar oft mehr als die asiatischen Billiglager, aber Qualität kostet eben.



Chicane schrieb:


> Und die Lager von der Wippe, sollte man die auch direkt durch die 608-2RSH austauschen? Noch irgendwas wenn man schon dabei ist?
> Gruß



Ich hab seinerzeit, als ich beim reinigen des Hinterbaus die rau laufenden Lager bemerkte, den kpl. Hinterbau mit den 608-2RSH neu gelagert.
Die 2RSH hab ich deswegen gewählt, da die auch noch gut gegen Hochdruck-Spritzwasser gedichtet sind. Alternativ kann man natürlich auch normale 2RS Lager nehmen (wie die original von Canyon verbauten).....aber hier gilt IMHO das gleiche wie oben bereits erwähnt.....was nix kost, is nix 

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Chicane (2. Juni 2009)

Alles klar, danke. Habe mich mal "in die Welt der Kugellager" eingelesen, Unterschiede sind mir jetzt bewusst.

Die Lager an der Schwinge selbst laufen bei mir auch extrem rauh und ruckelig, werden getauscht. 

Und der Rest der Lager sind auch alles Typ 608?


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Juni 2009)

Ich habs jetzt mal mit 608er mit Blech versucht an der Wippe. Mal sehen wie lang die halten, hab noch säckeweise davon...vom Inliner.
Ja, sind am Nerve alles 608. Ich glaub nicht dass die 2RSH was bringen. Ausser am Hauptlager ist das ja alles recht einfach zu wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chicane (6. Juni 2009)

Wollte heute eigentlich die Lager wechseln... aber ich bekomme die Schutzkappen nicht ab. Auf der linken Seite dreht sich der Lagerbolzen mit, auf der rechten Seite kann man zwar kontern, aber da bewegt sich gar nichts. Die Seegerringzange hat's auch nicht lange mitgemacht... scheinen total festgebacken zu sein.

Jemand Tipps? Mit WD40 fluten?

Edit: Hammer und WD40 haben Wirkung gezeigt. Die Lager sind ja voll fertig. Beide weisen extremes Spiel auf und laufen so gut wie gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Lelles0815 (7. Juni 2009)

Chicane schrieb:


> Die Lager sind ja voll fertig. Beide weisen extremes Spiel auf und laufen so gut wie gar nicht mehr.



Na dann wird's aber höchste Zeit, je schwergängiger die Lager laufen, desto mehr werden die Lagersitze belastet, bzw. ein ganz fest gelaufenes Lager läst die Sitze ruck zuck ausschlagen und dann ist der Rahmen hin.



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht dass die 2RSH was bringen.



Das glaub ich aber doch. Die Lager die du verwendest haben "nur" Deckscheiben und sind weder gegen Wasser noch geben Staub wirklich gedichtet und das ist meiner Meinung nach gerade im Hinterbaubereich extrem wichtig, sonst rosten dir die Lager nämlich binnen kürzester Zeit.

Vergleich doch mal die Eigenschaften zwischen Z und RSH


----------



## Chicane (7. Juni 2009)

Ich habe noch eine Frage. Habe mir jetzt erst mal die normalen 2RS Lager von dswaelzlager bestellt. 

Ich weiß, dass die Lager eigentlich "wartungsfrei" sind und nicht geöffnet werden sollen, aber würde es nicht Sinn machen die Lager vor Einbau zu öffnen und komplett mit Fett zu befüllen? Die Dichtungsscheiben bekommt man ja, wenn man vorsichtig ist, beschädigungsfrei runter und wenn man sie nicht gerade mit Fett und Dreck füllt, sollte dies doch eigentlich förderlich für die Lebensdauer sein 

Und wie wechselt man am besten die hinteren/unteren Lager? Jemand noch hilfreiche Tipps auf Lager?


----------



## tobone (12. Juni 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie man die Lager an einem Scott Genius RC wechselt und was für Werkzeug man dafür braucht?


----------



## schappi (12. Juni 2009)

tobone schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie man die Lager an einem Scott Genius RC wechselt und was für Werkzeug man dafür braucht?


Falsches Forum!
dann frag doch mal im Scott Forum oder gehe zum Scotthändler (z.B. Bunnyhop in Hameln) du Experte!


----------



## Jobal (13. August 2009)

Sers, kann mir jemand dieses supergeile pdf vielleicht schicken? Über Rapidshare kriege ich immer die gleich Meldung, your IP Adress ccccccc is already downloading a file....

bitte an [email protected]

Vielen Dank u. Gruß

Jobal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silly (13. August 2009)

-done that-

Da aus dem Hinterbau meines 2007 ES ebenfalls ein Knacken kommt, mag ich dort auch mal die Lager tauschen.

Was genau braucht man da jetzt an Lagern

 - 2 x fürs Hauptschwingenlager (Bezeichnung -?-)
 - 2 x für die Wippe (Bezeichnung 608-2RSH)
 - bleiben noch die Lager oben am Ende der Sitzstrebe und die unten kurz vor der Hinterachse, wieviele und welche Lager sind das gesamt?

Danke


----------



## Murph (13. August 2009)

Silly schrieb:


> -done that-
> 
> Da aus dem Hinterbau meines 2007 ES ebenfalls ein Knacken kommt, mag ich dort auch mal die Lager tauschen.
> 
> ...



Es handelt sich überall um die 608er Lager!
Allerdings kann ich dir bei den Schwingenlager nicht weiter helfen.
Bin aber auch gespannt wie die heißen,weil ich mir auch welche,als Ersatz,zulegen möchte.


----------



## Deleted 58074 (13. August 2009)

für's Nerve ES Bauj. 2005


Schwingenlager: 2 Stück                  61902-2RS

                         Innendurchmesser  15mm
                         Außendurchmesser  28mm
                         Breite                       7mm

andere Lager:     6 Stück                  608-2RS

                         Innendurchmesser    8mm
                         Außendurchmesser   22mm
                         Breite                        7mm


----------



## Silly (13. August 2009)

Danke fÃ¼r die schnellen Antworten!

Laut einem Bild aus_ Lelles0815Â´s_ Anleitung handelt es sich beim Hauptschwingenlager vielleicht um eins vom Typ 6902-RS, ich bin aber *nicht sicher*, die AbmaÃe sind laut google identisch mit dem von _Minzi_ genanntem 61902-2RS

â¬dith: steht ja alles schon im Tread, 


Lelles0815 schrieb:


> Ja, die 61902-2RS1 hab ich verwendet, alternativ kannst du natÃ¼rlich auch Vergleichstypen verwenden wie z.B. 61902-2RS oder 6902RS.
> Ich persÃ¶nlich ziehe Lager von SKF oder FAG/INA vor.....die kosten zwar oft mehr als die asiatischen Billiglager, aber QualitÃ¤t kostet eben.


----------



## Lelles0815 (13. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

schön das der Fred mal wieder zum Leben erweckt wurde.



Silly schrieb:


> Danke für die schnellen Antworten!
> 
> Laut einem Bild aus_ Lelles0815´s_ Anleitung handelt es sich beim Hauptschwingenlager vielleicht um eins vom Typ 6902-RS, ich bin aber *nicht sicher*, die Abmaße sind laut google identisch mit dem von _Minzi_ genanntem 61902-2RS



Ist auch so Silly, die Lagertypen 6902-RS und 61902-2RS sind identisch. 
Ich hatte seinerzeit auch beim Händler 61902-2RS von SKF bestellt und aufgrund von Lieferschwierigkeiten 6902-RS Lager von nem anderen Hersteller bekommen. Auf mein Nachfragen hin wurde mir versichert, daß die Lager absolut identisch sind. Also hab ich die Lager eingebaut und bis jetzt auch keine Probleme mehr gehabt.

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen bzw. kann jemand was zum Aufbau der 2009er AMs sagen ?? Sind die Lager identisch bzw. kann man die Anleitung auch für die neuen Rahmen verwenden ??

Gruß

Lelles0815


----------



## Murph (14. August 2009)

Minzi schrieb:


> für's Nerve ES Bauj. 2005
> 
> 
> Schwingenlager: 2 Stück 61902-2RS
> ...


 
Danke!


----------



## Jobal (14. August 2009)

Silly schrieb:


> -done that-
> 
> Da aus dem Hinterbau meines 2007 ES ebenfalls ein Knacken kommt, mag ich dort auch mal die Lager tauschen.
> 
> ...



Super, vielen vielen Dank

Ist gut bei mir angekommen

ciao Jobal

Vielen Dank auch an die anderen User, die es mir geschickt haben, ist inzwischen mehrfach in meiner Inbox!!!!


----------



## big prie (17. August 2009)

Hallo
Woher bekommt ihr eure neuen Lager her??
Internet ?
Baumarkt?


----------



## Lelles0815 (17. August 2009)

Ich hab meine zum Teil bei uns über die Firma bestellt, die Lager sind aber z.B. momentan auch bei Ebay zu haben
-->  608 2RSH
--> 61902 2RS

Gruß

Lelles


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (18. Oktober 2009)

Hab einen Teil meiner Lager Online bei eBay bestellt. Und den anderen Teil, besser gesagt die beiden Hauptschwingenlager, hab ich bei einem Händler für Wälzlager vor Ort gekauft. Eigentlich wollte ich auch diese bei eBay bestellen, leider hab ich aber erst einen Tag vor der Montage gesehen, dass ich die Falschen bestellt habe und dann musste eben schnell Ersatz her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwolf02 (6. Januar 2010)

big prie schrieb:


> Hallo
> Woher bekommt ihr eure neuen Lager her??
> Internet ?
> Baumarkt?



Vom Fachhändler.
Geh mal auf www.skf.de und klick auf die "Händlersuche". Da kannst du nach PLZ oder nach Stadt einen Fachhändler suchen.


----------



## Loddz (24. Januar 2010)

Sehr gute Anleitung, vielen Dank! 
Wie oft wechselt ihr denn die Lager an der Hauptschwinge bzw auch die restlichen Lager?
Mein Nerve ES hat jetzt geschätzte 4000km drauf, darunter auch ab und zu im Salz und im mäßigen Bikeparkeinsatz. Die Lager machen noch einen guten Eindruck. Bis auf die Buchsen ist nirgends Spiel festzustellen.

Und die nächste Frage: Mit der SuFu komme ich auch nicht auf die Buchsengröße..
Es handelt sich um das Nerve ES 7.0 (2007) mit dem Pearl 3.3

Edit: 8x22,2mm, ist das richtig? Habe nur etwas zum ES(X) 2006 gefunden.


----------



## Kono (21. März 2010)

Nun hat das knirschen, knartzen und knacken auch mein 2007er Nerve XC ereilt. Obendrein ein leichtes Spiel im Hinterbau, klare Diagnose: Lager im Eimer.
Aber dank der super Anleitung von Lelles ist das ja alles in Heimarbeit zu erledigen. Dachte ich zumindest. Thread gelesen, Anleitung verstanden, Lager bestellt, sämtlich benötigtes Werkzeug liegt parat, bis auf diese 27mm Kunststoff-/Aluringe.
Ich bin Freitag und Samstag durch drei Baumärkte gelaufen. Bewaffnet mit einem Messschieber habe ich versucht, irgend ein Teil zu finden das den benötigten 27mm/15mm Ringen möglichst nahe kommt. Ich habe die kompletten Abteilungen des allgemeinen Sanitär-, Elektro- und Gartenbedarfes durchsucht, aber Fehlanzeige. Und so langsam geht mir die Kreativität aus. Leider habe ich auch niemanden mit einer Drehbank an der Hand, der diese Teile kurzerhand mal drehen könnte. Lange Rede kurze Frage: Irgendjemand mit einer zündenden Idee am Start, welches standard (Baumarkt) Teil gut passt?


----------



## luxi06 (23. März 2010)

Danke! 
Der Wechsel sämtlicher Lager hat bestens Funktioniert .ES 9 .07
Habe auch keine 27mm Kunstoffringe gehabt habe es einfach mit eckigen probiert und die ein wenig abgefeilt  Funktioniert auch

Gruß und nochmals Danke!!


----------



## Canyon-Paul (2. April 2010)

Hey, vielen Dank für die ausführliche Anleitung hier =)
Hauptlager wechseln war kein Problem, die anderen habe ich auch vernünftig hinbekommen. Jedoch bekomme ich die beiden Lager beim Schaltauge nicht raus. Hat da jemand einen Tipp? Heute habe ich mir zwar ne schicke Konstruktion gebaut =) Ob die funktioniert sehe ich dann morgen.
Viele Dank schonmal


----------



## MaxDD (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo, 

super Anleitung, hätte ich lesen sollen BEVOR ich das bei meinem Nerve XC BJ 2007 gemacht hab, hätte mir ne reichliche Stunde rumgrübeln erspart 

Ich wollt grad selbst was dazu schreiben, aber das hat sich ja mit deinem PDF glücklicherweise erledigt!

Es passt auch für ein Nerve XC - allerdings waren bei mir die *zwei* Sicherungsringe* links* (auf der Schraubenseite) und rechts nur der eine. Vielleicht muss das so sein, vielleicht wurde es von Canyon auch falsch herum zusammengebaut. Wie ist das bei anderen Nerve XC Fahrern?

Ansonsten war alles baugleich.


Grüße

MaxDD


----------



## Lelles0815 (18. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

da Rapidshare die Accounts geändert hat und man scheinbar die Anleitung nicht mehr einfach downloaden kann, hab die Datei auf einen anderen Server gelegt.

Ihr findet die Anleitung nun hier : http://www.uploadarea.de/upload/bqpqbt2awtdhhruddfdrmaufu.html

Sollte es Probleme beim Download geben, bitte Email an mich.

Gruß

Lelles0815


----------



## Can07 (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo!
Super geniale Anleitung. Top 
Ich habe allerdings ein Torque ES 2008. Kann ich die Anleitung trotzdem verwenden und welche Lager sollte ich am besten verwenden?


----------



## Can07 (30. Juli 2010)

Jab gerade gelesen das es beim Torque ganz anders ist. Hat jemand für mich hier ne Anleitung wie es da geht und was ich benötige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiR4Te (18. August 2010)

Gibt es jemanden, der schon an einem Nerve AM 2010 die Lager gewechselt hat und die Vorgehensweise ein wenig beschreiben könnte. 

Vielleicht könnte Canyon ja auf seiner Homepage, eine Howto dafür einrichten?! 

Gruss


----------



## Beebob (19. August 2010)

Es passt auch für ein Nerve XC - allerdings waren bei mir die *zwei* Sicherungsringe* links* (auf der Schraubenseite) und rechts nur der eine. Vielleicht muss das so sein, vielleicht wurde es von Canyon auch falsch herum zusammengebaut. Wie ist das bei anderen Nerve XC Fahrern?


Hallo, ich habe jetzt bei einem XC Modell nach dieser super Anleitung die
Hauptlager gewechsselt.
Dabei ist zu beachten, dass die 2 Sicherungsringe bei einem Nerve XC auf der linken Seite  (und nicht wie in der Anleitung auf der rechten Seite )
montiert sind.
Ansonsten ist der Rest gleich.


----------



## Beebob (19. August 2010)

Can07 schrieb:


> Jab gerade gelesen das es beim Torque ganz anders ist. Hat jemand für mich hier ne Anleitung wie es da geht und was ich benötige



Ich habe nach dieser Anleitung die Lager bei einem Torque FRX gewechselt.
Der Aufbau ist ähnlich - beim XC / AM gibt es keine durchgehende Achse, auf der die Lager links und rechts montiert sind - sondern  kleine einzelne Zapfen.
Ansonsten ist der Rest gleich - du kannst die Anleitung sehr gut nutzen.


----------



## Can07 (21. August 2010)

Hört sich gut an. Werde jetzt bis zum Winter hin weiterfahren und dann alle Lager erneuern/austauschen- jetzt brauche ich das Bike!


----------



## xtrail (22. August 2010)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Gibt es jemanden, der schon an einem Nerve AM 2010 die Lager gewechselt hat und die Vorgehensweise ein wenig beschreiben könnte.
> 
> Vielleicht könnte Canyon ja auf seiner Homepage, eine Howto dafür einrichten?!
> 
> Gruss


Die Lager der Hauptschwinge bzw. Kettestrebe des AM 2009 hab ich noch nicht getauscht, aber alle anderen.
Besonders tricki fand ich den Tausch der Lager in der Sitzstrebe, welche je 2 auf beiden Seiten von innen nach außen gedrückt werden müssen.

Lager für Hauptschwinge kosten 30 Euro, habe komplette Kettenstrebe mit Lager für 100 Euro bekommen, weil verzogen. Wird aber nicht als Ersatzteil zugesandt, was ich gut nachvollziehen kann.

Weiß jemand ob die 2009 und 2010er AM- Rahmen noch identisch sind. Hab ja einen kleinen Unterschied schon in der Kettenstrebe festgestellt, am linken Lager.

Edit: Fürs 2009er AM paßt die Anleitung nicht.
Kettenstrebe von der Sitzstrebe lösen, Schrauben Kettenstrebe Hauptrahmen entfernen und mit seitlichem Druck Strebe abnehmen. Keine der Scheiben verlieren und merken wie es zusammengehört, sonst hat man nachher ein Hardtail. Die Lager, welche in der Kettenstrebe sitzen(Hauptschwinge) sollten nicht so schwer zu wechseln sein, wie die der Sitzstrebe.


----------



## puremalt (13. April 2011)

Die Anleitung zum Wechsel des Hauptschwingenlagers ist super. Aber Achtung: Canyon scheint die Lagerbolzen nicht immer gleich einzubauen. Bei mir (Nerve XC 5 von 2004) musste der erste Bolzen mittels der eingedrehten Schraube nicht von links nach rechts, sondern von rechts nach links rausgeschlagen werden. Das habe ich allerdings erst kurz vor der Verzweiflung und nach vergeblicher heftiger Gewaltanwendung gemerkt. 

Besser als der Hinweis "von links nach rechts" wäre daher: da wo die Schraube rausgedreht wird, die die Lagerbolzen zusammenhält, muss man auch die Schraube reindrehen, mit der man das erste Lager rausschlägt.
Klingt im Nachhinein logisch, aber da ist man ja immer schlauer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NINO-GERONIMO (3. Oktober 2011)

hallo, hoffe mir kann jemand helfen und zwar habe ich ein nerve von 2009. den rahmen habe ich pulvern lassen. die lager selber sind eingepresst und passt so weit, aber wenn ich die kettenstrebe einbaue und fest ziehe, brauch man einige kraft um sie zu bewegen. die kleinen scheiben auf der innenseite habe ich auch nicht vergessen. ich weiss echt nicht weiter  und die anleitung von seite 1 kann ich nicht öffnen.biiittttteee, sonst werf ich das rad noch aus dem fenster.


----------



## jaamaa (3. Oktober 2011)

Bist du dir sicher, dass da wirklich alles an der richtigen Stelle ist?


----------



## updike (4. Oktober 2011)

Die Anleitung kann ich Dir schicken, ich bräuchte nur deine eMail-Adresse.

Gruß updike


----------



## NINO-GERONIMO (4. Oktober 2011)

Das währ echt supi emali ist
 Nino. [email protected]
Vielen dank schon mal
 Gruß Nino


----------



## updike (4. Oktober 2011)

Bin grad' auf den Link in Post #34 gestoßen, der Link funktioniert. Mail hat sich dann erübrigt.

Gruß updike


----------



## jaamaa (4. Oktober 2011)

Die Anleitung ist echt klasse, aber leider kann man sie nicht für die Nerve's ab 2009 nehmen. Da gibt es doch schon große Unterschiede.


----------



## paulipan (6. November 2011)

Wie lange halten denn die Lager und die Buchsen am Hinterbau der Nerves, bis sie ausgeschlagen/verschlissen sind und gewechselt werden müssen?


----------



## Kono (6. November 2011)

Das merkt man recht schnell und deutlich wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## schwerter (6. November 2011)

Habe meine Lager nach 6 Jahren und ca. 25tkm jetzt gewechselt. Die Hauptschwingenlager waren schon sehr hin. Die restlichen hätten noch einige Kilometer halten können. Aber es hatte sich angeboten, da mein Nerve eine Kunsstoffbeschichtung bekommen hat. Endlich weg vom Grau und keine Aufkleber mehr Danke für die Anleitung zum Ausbau der Hauptschwingenlager. Warte noch auf ein Lager und hoffe den Zusammenbau so gut hinzubekommen wie die restlichen.
Wenn man keine zwei linke Hände hat, sollte das für jeden kein Problem sein. Nur Mut


----------



## broesel_rs6 (15. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Bei mir ist es jetzt auch soweit.....
Der Hinterbau Knarzt und quietscht unglaublich.
Kann mir jemand sagen welche Lager ich Bestellen muss?
Ich muss sonst erst die alten ausbauen und vermessen.

Benötigt werden Lager für ein Nerve AM BJ. 2008

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## recio (16. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
die Anleitung ist super. Danke.
Bei meinem AM 2009 habe ich alle Lager gewechselt,
inkl. die des Dämpfers. Da ich für den Dämpfer keine
Buchsen hatte, habe ich auch Lager montiert....
Gekauft habe ich: 
4 x 608 2RS
4 x 698 ZZ
2 x NK-7/12
2 x GE-8-DO


----------



## yak (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

bin gerade dabei mein Nerve XC 9.0 auseinander zu Bauen und bin dann auf die Hauptschwinglager gestoßen  Dummerweise bekomme ich - trotz dieser SUPER Anleitung! - die Schutzkappen (Schritt 2) nicht ab. 
Die Seegerringzange hat sofort den Geist aufgegeben  
Jetzt habe ich gerade den Tipp mit dem WD-40 gelesen und habe alles was auch nur im Ansatz an dieses Mittelchen dran kommt aufgetragen!

Meine Frage ist nun Ob man die Schutzklappen abdrehen oder abziehen muss... und wenn die guten Stücke in einem Gewinde zu drehen sind in welche Richtung (links!?) müssen sie gedreht werden?


Danke


----------



## broesel_rs6 (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

Da ich gerade gestern vor dem gleichen Problem stand, kann ich dir da helfen.
Ich hatte noch eine Spitz-Rund-Zange da, wie Sie für das biegen von Elektro-Leitungen verwendet wird, diese hat bei den Abdeckkappen und dem großen Spreitzring perfekt gepasst.

Drehrichtung zum lösen ist Links!

 @recio
Danke. 
Ich habe mich für 6x 608-2RSH und 2x 61902-2RS1 entschieden.

Gruß


----------



## yak (21. Oktober 2012)

broesel_rs6 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Da ich gerade gestern vor dem gleichen Problem stand, kann ich dir da helfen.
> Ich hatte noch eine Spitz-Rund-Zange da, wie Sie für das biegen von Elektro-Leitungen verwendet wird, diese hat bei den Abdeckkappen und dem großen Spreitzring perfekt gepasst.
> ...



Ja mit einer Spitz-Rund-Zange habe ich es auch schon versucht... Aber es will einfach nicht! Mittlerweile sieht die Abdeckung schon so aus:



Habe jetzt angst, dass ich die Löcher zu sehr ausfranse... gehe also Montag zum Fahrradhändler.




broesel_rs6 schrieb:


> @recio
> Danke.
> Ich habe mich für 6x 608-2RSH und 2x 61902-2RS1 entschieden.
> 
> Gruß



Bei den Lagern habe ich das Problem, dass ich sie nicht vom Rahmen trennen kann... 




Habe es mit einem Stück holz und einem Hammer versucht aber die Dinger bewegen sich keinen Millimeter Ich will den Rahmen nicht beschädigen deswegen hole ich den großen Hammer nicht raus... hat da wer ne gute Lösung?

Die 6x 608-2RSH sind die Lager auf dem Bild right?
Und die 2x 61902-2RS1 sind für's Hauptlager!?


----------



## yak (22. Oktober 2012)

Kann ich auch Kugellagerfett anstatt der weißen Montagepaste verwenden?

Edit:
Nein Kann man nicht


----------



## yak (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe mal für alle diejenigen - welche genau so wenig Ahnung haben wie ich - eine kleine Anleitung erstellt, wie man die Lager am Hinterbau wechselt.

*Diese Anleitung ist NICHT professionell und soll eher als Anhaltspunkt dienen, um sich ein Bild davon zu machen, wie man Lager austauscht.*

Ich habe den Wechsel an einem _Canyon Nerve XC 9.0 BJ 05_ ausgeführt.
Für das Hauptschwinglager gibt es ja bereits eine sehr gute Anleitung

Das habe ich mittlerweile auch ausgebaut! Habe das Problem mit den verklebten Schutzhüllen einfach mit einem Heißluftföhn gelöst


----------



## jojo46 (8. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
Trend ist zwar älter, aber ich denke ich habe was neues beizutragen. Vorab Danke an den Ersteller der Anleitung Wechsel Hauptlager. Habe dieses Wechsel vor. Bei meinem 2008er AM fehlte eine der Abdeckscheiben, ich wollte diese bei Canyon beziehen. Einzeln konnte man es mir nicht anbieten, dafür gab es einen Reparatursatz Hauptlager für 19,90€ plus 3,95 € Versand. Habe Paket heute erhalten und war über den Inhalt erstaunt, auch die Hinteren Lager der Hauptschwinge inkl. Befestigungsmaterial sind dabei. Wer die Lager wo anders bezieht ist selber schuld!


----------



## jaamaa (8. Januar 2015)

Für alles 19,95 €? Das war aber bestimmt noch der Weihnachtspreis


----------



## jojo46 (8. Januar 2015)

Nein, soll regulärer Preis sein. vorgestern bestellt, heute bekommen Artikelnummer: A1005300


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo46 (8. Januar 2015)

Hier die Rechnung


----------



## doobiedoo (7. März 2015)

Alter Thread wieder belebt...
Weiß jemand, welche Lager in nem Nerve AM Bj 2013 verbaut sind? Es geht mir um die Lager am Hinterbau, Schwinge. Durch welche Industrielager kann man die ersetzen, um ne bessere Dichtung zu erreichen?


----------



## jojo46 (7. März 2015)

Welche Lager sind gemeint? Die Hauptlager oder die Schwingen/Brückenlager? Was steht in der Zeichnung zu deinem Rad drin?


----------



## doobiedoo (7. März 2015)

keine Ahnung, welches knarzt... Wie viel verschiedene sind das denn?


----------



## jojo46 (7. März 2015)

bei 2013er können es bis zu 4 unterschiedliche Typen geben, da hatte ich es einfacher. Hier gibt es Explosionszeichnungen https://www.canyon.com/supportcente...es_id=48&supportcenter_articles_id=275&page=1 
Welchen von den 4 Nerven hast du?


----------



## pedale3 (24. April 2015)

Moins,

habe mich Gestern auch mal um die Lager bei meinem Am 2009 gekümmert. Wippe ging ganz gut. Hauptlager auch.

Nur die Lager von Sitzstrebe-zu-Kettenstrebe (die Lager ganz hinten) klemmen irgendwie fest. Ich habe es allerdings noch nicht mit Gewalt versucht. Defekt sind die auf jeden Fall, es ist deutliches Einrasten zu spüren.
Dort sind beim 2009er Nerve zwei Lager pro Seite verbaut. Gehen die zwei Lager zu einer Seite raus und sitzen einfach nur fest (+Gewalt)? Oder sitzt zwischen den beiden Lager noch ein Alu Steg und man müsste die Lager jeweils eins nach Rechts und eins nach Links rausziehen (+Spezialwerkzeug).
Auf der Explosionszeichnung von Canyon kann man es nicht so genau erkennen. Ich Tippe mal, die können zu einer Seite rausgezogen werden, Oder?

/Frank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedale3 (27. April 2015)

So, habs denn selbst heraus bekommen 

die doppelLager im Horst-Link müssen jeweils getrennt heraus gezogen werden, also die Linken nach links und Rechten nach rechts. Der Lagersitz hat in der Mitte zwischen den beiden Kugellagern nämlich einen Alu-Steg. Auf der Explosionszeichnung ist der Steg beim 2009er Nerve AM 2009 nicht zu sehen, blos diese Distanzscheibe zwischen den beiden Lagern ist eingezeichnet.

Eigentlich bräuchte man zum Ausbauen eine spezielle Abziehvorrichtung, mit leichten Schlägen von innen gingen die Lager aber raus. Habe dazu einen Dorn bzw Durchschlageisen genommen. Die neuen Lager gingen ganz geschmeidig rein, wie schon bei der Wippe und Hauptlager.

Unterm Strich fand ich den Lagertausch beim Nerve AM recht simpel.

/Pedale.


----------



## nikl69 (21. August 2015)

Ich hab bei Canyon ein komplettes Hauptlager bestellt, also das am Tretlager, leider hat es Canyon nicht für nötig gehalten mit bei Auftragserstellung zu sagen, dass bei 2 Teilen der geplante Liefertermin die  !!!!!52.KW!!!!!!!!!!! sein soll, danke Canyon!

Es geht um folgende Teile:
- JNK GE8C Lager
- O-ring, 12.5xO.D.15.5xt1.5

Das Lager hab ich in einem Shop gefunden, das scheints aber nicht mehr oft zu geben ( oder gibts ein Baugleiches?), aber was ist mit dem Ring? kann man ggf. den verbauten nochmal nutzen? gibts ne Alternative?


----------



## jaamaa (21. August 2015)

Die Lager sind wirklich nicht so oft zu bekommen. Aber bei eBay hatte ich sie auch schon gesehen. Wenn der Ring bei Canyon auch erst so spät lieferbar ist, musst du den alten wohl nochmals einbauen.
Alternativ gibt es diese Lager auch von Igus Gleitlager... für wenig Geld. Hatte die letztes Jahr bei meinem Torque an der Wippe verbaut. Funktionierten tadellos.


----------



## nikl69 (21. August 2015)

ich hab mir mal die Zeichnung genau angesehen und es scheint für das Lager eine Alternative zu geben: GE8-UK


----------



## Dice8 (26. August 2015)

GE8C ist nur die Lagerbezeichnung. Es gibt diverse Hersteller die dieses Lager produzieren (SKF, FAG, JNK,..).
Bei meinem Nerve AL+ habe ich das Lager von SKF eingebaut. Den besten Preis den ich im Mai gefunden haben war in diesem Shop:

http://kugellager.ish-hoffmann.de/shop/index.php?page=product&info=5065

Das mit dem Igus Lager als Ersatz funktioniert leider nur beim Torque an der Wippe. Beim Nerve passt das Lager zwar rein aber die Kräfte die am Hauptlager wirken sind wohl doch zu groß. Alleine wenn man das Igus Lager mit den vorgeschriebenen 25Nm anziehen würde wäre es schon kaputt.

Aus- und Einbau des GE8C Lagers beim Nerve ist auch etwas komplizierter.


----------



## nikl69 (26. August 2015)

Danke für den Tipp, der war gut. Ich habe heute Mittag bestellt, heute Nachmittag kam die Versandbenachrichtigung mit dem Hinweis dass es morgen geliefert wird, TOPP!! Genau das Teil was bei Canyon in der !! 52.KW!! lieferbar sein sollte. Davon kann Canyon sich nicht nur eine Scheibe abschneiden. Die bekommen es nicht hin lieferbare Ersatzteile zu liefern. Letzte Woche Mittwoch morgen bestellt, LIEFERBAR! bis jetzt noch keine Versandbenachrichtigung. Jetzt sitzte ich hier vor meinem kaputten Rad und kann nicht mal anfangen es zu reparieren. Den Wetterbericht schau ich gar nicht mehr, da kommen mir nur die Tränen. Das Canyon sich traut das noch SERVICE zu nennen.....
DANKE CANYON, DANKE, DANKE und DANKE!!! wenn mir das keine Lehre ist.....


----------



## jaamaa (26. August 2015)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Igus Lager als Ersatz funktioniert leider nur beim Torque an der Wippe. Beim Nerve passt das Lager zwar rein aber die Kräfte die am Hauptlager wirken sind wohl doch zu groß. Alleine wenn man das Igus Lager mit den vorgeschriebenen 25Nm anziehen würde wäre es schon kaputt.
> 
> Aus- und Einbau des GE8C Lagers beim Nerve ist auch etwas komplizierter.



Jo, das stimmt.
An der Wippe sind es ca. 12Nm... oder nur 10 Nm. Das geht grad so, mehr halten die bestimmt nicht aus.


----------



## jaamaa (26. August 2015)

nikl69 schrieb:


> Das Canyon sich traut das noch SERVICE zu nennen.....
> DANKE CANYON, DANKE, DANKE und DANKE!!! wenn mir das keine Lehre ist.....



Das kommt immer wieder mal vor.  Es gibt ja oft Alternativen und letztendlich hat es ja bei die dann auch geklappt. 

Blöder läuft das, wenn man die speziellen Teile von Canyon braucht und dann nicht bekommt. Ich hatte mir die Lager nochmals im Frühjahr bestellt mit den dazugehörigen Scheiben. Die waren damals auch nicht lieferbar und auch nirgends zu bekommen. Da steht das Bike dann Wochen wegen fehlender Ersatzteile von 2€.

Oder der Klassiker... das Schaltauge. Ist auch für manche Modelle immer wieder mal nicht lieferbar. Sollte man aber eh bei Neukauf des Bikes immer mit bestellen!


----------



## Atavus (20. Februar 2016)

jojo46 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Trend ist zwar älter, aber ich denke ich habe was neues beizutragen. Vorab Danke an den Ersteller der Anleitung Wechsel Hauptlager. Habe dieses Wechsel vor. Bei meinem 2008er AM fehlte eine der Abdeckscheiben, ich wollte diese bei Canyon beziehen. Einzeln konnte man es mir nicht anbieten, dafür gab es einen Reparatursatz Hauptlager für 19,90€ plus 3,95 € Versand. Habe Paket heute erhalten und war über den Inhalt erstaunt, auch die Hinteren Lager der Hauptschwinge inkl. Befestigungsmaterial sind dabei. Wer die Lager wo anders bezieht ist selber schuld!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348857



Hallo,
eine Frage: wie breit (dick) sind die 4 U-Scheiben ?
Grüsse
Richie


----------



## Atavus (20. Februar 2016)

jojo46 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Trend ist zwar älter, aber ich denke ich habe was neues beizutragen. Vorab Danke an den Ersteller der Anleitung Wechsel Hauptlager. Habe dieses Wechsel vor. Bei meinem 2008er AM fehlte eine der Abdeckscheiben, ich wollte diese bei Canyon beziehen. Einzeln konnte man es mir nicht anbieten, dafür gab es einen Reparatursatz Hauptlager für 19,90€ plus 3,95 € Versand. Habe Paket heute erhalten und war über den Inhalt erstaunt, auch die Hinteren Lager der Hauptschwinge inkl. Befestigungsmaterial sind dabei. Wer die Lager wo anders bezieht ist selber schuld!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348857



Hallo,
eine Frage: wie breit (dick) sind die 4 U-Scheiben ?
Grüsse
Richie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpha83 (14. Juli 2017)

moin moin, hat noch jemand das besagte pdf zum thema. Es ist leider nicht mehr verfügbar und fur mich grad sehr aktuell.

lg
stefan


----------



## jojo46 (14. Juli 2017)

bitte schön! Viel Spass dabei!


----------



## alpha83 (14. Juli 2017)

herzlichen Dank und ein tolles Wochenende!


----------



## Randa-Michi (19. September 2021)

Hi,

ich verweise mal noch auf diesen Thread für Lager für's XC7 Bj. 2006.





						Hinterbaulager für Canyon XC7 Bj.2006: Welche brauch ich?
					

Hi zusammen,  da Canyon für mein Bike angeblich keine Explo-Zeichnung hat und mir nicht sagen kann, welche Lager verbaut sind, wende ich mich mal an euch. Ich hatte mal die Hauptlager getauscht. Das sollten diese sein: 61902-2rsr-hlc  Weiß jemand von euch, welche Lagergrößen ich wo brauche? Ggf...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Dort findet sich auch noch ein Ausbautipp als Ergänzung, denn manchmal reicht es nicht mit dem Hammer die Lager rausklopfen zu wollen.
Vielleicht hilft's ja dem ein oder anderen als Gedankenstütze was man noch so alles versuchen kann...

Grüße
Michi


----------



## Randa-Michi (19. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt habe auch ich meine Schraubaktion zu Ende gebracht und möchte allen anderen hier noch ein paar weitere Tipps mit auf den Weg geben.

Mein rechter Bolzen hat kein Loch, durch das man eine M5 Schraube zum Einziehen stecken könnte. Das ist bei mir die Seite auf welcher die Schwinge das durchgängige Loch für das Lager hat (ohne Endanschlag).
Deshalb habe ich die Lager wieder mit meiner Schraubzwingentechnik und Steckschlüsselsatz-Nussen eingepresst. Die Nüsse meines Satzes haben vorne eine Fase. Ähnlich dieser:




Dadurch konnte ich dann auch die Sprengringe, die auf dem Bolzen sitzen schon vorab montieren - was verhindert, dass die Lager beim einziehen/-pressen wieder abrutschen.
Zusätzlich habe ich die Schraube, die zur Befestigung der Bolzen verwendet wird, eingedreht und unter Spannung gesetzt. Das erleichtert das Einpressen von außen und verhindert effektiv, dass die Lager beim Einpressen verkanten.

Viel Erfolg!
Michi


----------

